

Douglas Rushkoff CNN Interview: Egypt & Internet 'Choke-points' - chopsueyar
http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/02/05/rushkoff.egypt.internet/

======
chopsueyar
Fidonet did depend on some dialup connnections, though. These connections were
controlled by the phone company.

